# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Trachypyllia geoffroyi

## Julio Macieira

_Trachypyllia geoffroyi_

*Cor:* Muito Variada

*Dieta:* Planktivoro, fotossintético e outras

*Agressividade:* 3
*
Dificuldade:* 3
*
Iluminação :* 3

*Corrente*: 3
*
Notas Gerais:* Coral raro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Muito Variada

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético e outras

Agressividade: 3

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Coral raro

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Trachypyllia geoffroyi



_Trachypyllia geoffroyi_

----------

